# Will it fit?



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Check that Kostov web site again, I saw it was 265 mm.


TTmartin said:


> I am about to order a motor for my TT conversion (front wheel drive) it's either a warp 9 or a Kostov 11. The problem is the k11 is 270mm diameter and the distance between my gearbox input shaft centre and outside edge of Drive shaft cv joint is 133.5 giving me an allowable motor diameter of 267mm.
> So I'm thinking all I need to do is machine a small flat on motor in appropriate position to give the clearance required for the cv joint, has anyone had this problem and dealt with it this way.
> The warp 9 will fit no problem but my preference is the k11 due to interpoles etc just don't want to order and find I can't make it fit. Not sure if I've explained myself well,
> Looking for reassurance before spending a lot of money


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Have a look at Yabert's Smart Fortwo thread starting at post 56.

The motor is a little too big and a small notch is machined from the motor barrel to clear the CV joint.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

Best advice, take a look at this VW transmission coupled with a K11.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, 
Just got home from a really crap day, 300 miles driving (not in an EV) and 5 hours work in a London factory
And you guys have put a good end to the day, just the reassurance I was after thank you, thank you, thank you.
This site is awesome, 


Cheers.


----------

